# Puppy



## PoodlesChihuahuaNMaltese (Mar 11, 2008)

I just thought I'd ask. What do you all think of Always Maltese?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My friend got a puppy from Always Maltese a few years back and he liked them. His dog is doing great. I'm planning on getting a puppy this year and they are at the top of my list of potential breeders. I don't yet have personal experience with them, but I've seen some positive posts on this forum.

If you hear or know anything more, please let me know.


----------



## PoodlesChihuahuaNMaltese (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I don't believe maltese should be shipped and Always Maltese will ship for $250. That would discourage me from considering a pup from them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not against shipping as they are well handled on major
airlines, but I am against charging a much higher price for "tinies".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher came from Always and was shipped. They don't let them go before 12 weeks and they are meticulous in the way they handle things. It was in the summer and they watched the weather.com site to make sure the weather was going to be OK for the trip. I had him shipped to an airport about 90 miles from me so he didn't have to change planes. It was an hour's flight very early in the morning and she was in touch with me several times that morning until he arrived. She teaches the puppies to drink out of a water bottle so they will be sure to have water on the flight ... She said water bowls tend to tip over. 

When Catcher arrived there was a syringe with Nutrical in it taped to the top of his crate. He came out of his crate fluffy, clean and smelling so sweet. It was a very positive experience.

I've noticed that in the last year or so they have started mentioning tinies and that definitely turns me off. 

They have not historically been a show breeder yet they are not really a BYB either. Most BYBs know nothing really about the breed and let them go at 8 weeks, no spay-neuter agreement and give no follow up info, etc. Veronica sent me about 8 pages of dos and don'ts and she appeared to be very knowledgable and she keeps them until 12 weeks and had a spay-neuter agreement. She doesn't just do as many BYBs do and put two pet store Malts together for breeding. So, I'm not quite sure what category she falls in. I see that she has a couple pups that are going to be shown, so maybe she is moving in that direction.

When I told Veronica that I was looking for a playmate for Kallie, who was almost 9 pounds, she was not interested in selling me one that was not going to be at least 7-8 pounds. 

The whole experience really was perfect ... and I am sort of hard to please. :brownbag: She was well spoken and really lovely to deal with.

But the "tinies" thing that has appeared on her site after I got Catcher does bother me.

P.S. Catcher will be four years old in May and has had no health issues .. KNOCK ON WOOD .. and is just the sweetest most cuddly little guy. :wub: Well, not too little... LOL... Veronica said he'd be about 8 pounds and he is that, exactly.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I stand corrected by people with experience


----------



## PoodlesChihuahuaNMaltese (Mar 11, 2008)

> I stand corrected by people with experience [/B]


I was under the impression that they were a show breeder... is this not true?

Also, Kallie & Catcher's mom---would you get another from them?


----------



## PoodlesChihuahuaNMaltese (Mar 11, 2008)

> I stand corrected by people with experience [/B]


I was under the impression that they were a show breeder... is this not true?

Also, Kallie & Catcher's mom---would you get another from them?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=548015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like they actively get dogs into the ring, but I don't know this for sure, and I don't know them personally so anything I say is just based on the info provided on their website. Some of their breeding dogs came from show breeders, and the two they have listed as 'now showing' are owned and being shown by someone else. 

i dont' agree with charging more for 'tinier' maltese but that is just me. I don't think it's a 'bad' thing that they ship puppies, it is nice that they have that option, but it all depends on the puppies temperment to see how well they deal with it.


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought I would add this just so that we are all very aware that a lot of puppy mills, BYB, mass producing kennels and so on are now sending their dogs to handlers so that they can have champion sired puppies in their pedigree because they have gotten smart and now they know that we are looking for that in the pedigrees.

So don't let them outsmart you just about any dog can be finished with enough money and a good handler.
What makes a good breeder is in the ability to produce healthy, pretty dogs that conform to the AKC standard and that they are consistent in their puppies.

I am not saying anything about this particular person because I don't know them I am just making a comment in general. However, it does bother me that tinies are more.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I thought I would add this just so that we are all very aware that a lot of puppy mills, BYB, mass producing kennels and so on are now sending their dogs to handlers so that they can have champion sired puppies in their pedigree because they have gotten smart and now they know that we are looking for that in the pedigrees.
> 
> So don't let them outsmart you just about any dog can be finished with enough money and a good handler.
> What makes a good breeder is in the ability to produce healthy, pretty dogs that conform to the AKC standard and that they are consistent in their puppies.
> ...



Even though they may not be an established show breeder, I think that this breeder is probably okay from the info I received from a friend who has done business with them. On their website, under "Maltese size," they explain that they occasionally have a tiny puppy and never place it in a home with children under 12. Perhaps they put the higher "tiny puppy" price on the front page of their site to discourage people who want a tiny "toy dog" to use as an _accessory_ in imitation of some celebrites who tote their dogs around. Or maybe they just want to make more money on smaller dogs, who knows? I'm not defending this breeder in any way because I do not know them personally and have never seen their facility or talked to them except in e-mail, but my very picky friend loved them and his dog turned out just fine and is as typical a Maltese as you can get. 

I'm still undecided on a breeder and I am looking for a female puppy and a good breeder within a few hours driving distance of my home in the southeast who does not charge an exhorbitant amount of money. So that will limit my options. I would never purchase a puppy from a store or a money hungry BYB, especially one that has multiple breeds, or any other type of unscrupulous breeder.

(Of course I wish I had unlimited funds to fly anywhere and purchase a dog with no regard to price, but unfortunately that is not the case, so I have to be very picky, very careful, do my research and stay within my budgetary considerations.)

I will do my best to be a great mom to my future puppy, and I hope that I can find a good match with a puppy and a breeder some time this spring. I really appreciate your info. Thank you.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

they have beautiful babies! :wub: i dont know much but i also think their prices are reasonable. It says Tiny Pet Puppies (3 to 5lbs), maybe they meant smaller babies. I know for a fact one breeder will charge a little more for a smaller size baby.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

This comment about the size of her puppies is different. The standard calls for 4 to 6 lbs under 7 prefered but over all quality is to be considered. Breeder's do call the little ones "tinies". But Veronica has that she considers puppies that weight between 3 and 5 lbs to be "tinies". It appears she has purchased champions. Barbara Roark is a breeder in Oklahoma (Barbarella's Maltese). She has nice dogs with very cutsie heads. Silk coats. Good pigment. Moves well. Light boned. Small cobby bodies. Over all a very nice dog. Tammy Simon used to show her dogs. Veronica purchased champion dogs for her breeding program. Some people don't want to show, doesn't have the $$$$$ to show, or just prefers to purchase a finished champion. 

Hate to say it folks, but alot of reputable breeder's call the smaller Maltese "tinies". Because that is what they are. I've got a girl right now that is small, I hope she gets bigger because I would like to include her in my breeding program. She isn't breakable because my 3 3/4 old grand daughter plays with her. Under supervision. I don't consider the word "tiny" to be a bad thing. As for asking higher prices for the smaller puppies, I know of lots of reputable breeder's who do this, you just don't know about it. They are harder to come by, especially a female. And a healthy one. You don't know the work it takes to keep these little ones alive and going. At weaning time, they basically live in your pocket to watch for hypoglycemia. You are putting in twice the work to keep this puppy going. Shouldn't you ask for more $$$$$ for all the work you did to keep them going and the vet checks to check for liver shunt? 
This person would be a person to look for a nice Maltese pet to buy from. 
As for shipping. I have flown several puppies cargo. I have sat and watched Continental and Delta on how they handle the pets. I say pets because there were birds, cats, dogs, lizards, and others I am sure I didn't see. They are both careful in handling them so the crates don't roll. But the type of crates we send them in roll easily. But they are what the airline wants. Continental is climate controlled. They transport the animals in a van with heat or air conditioning and are usually the last thing that is loaded. I've had dogs shipped to me. They came without any problems. They were not scared. One had a 12 hour flight. He had a water bottle on the crate with sugar water in it. I follow up with the puppy until it touches ground with the new owner. I follow up with them as much as they will let me. 
In today's crazy world it is difficult to tell the real breeder from one who isn't. I have an advantage because I do show and I do meet people with Maltese. But that doesn't mean I don't get a questionable dog sometimes. You buy a show dog at 4 months old, you take a chance on it. It's on me if the dog doesn't turn out. A growing dog changes and you don't know for sure what they will change into. 
Sorry, I am windy. JMOP
Tina 


Hate toOccasionally we may have especially small puppies which will mature to 3 to 5lbs. We are VERY cautious aOOccasionally we may have especially small puppies which will mature to 3 to 5lbs. We are VERY cautious and selective of the homes in which we place our tiniest puppies. These puppies can be very delicate and require a home that will provide the type of special care and supervision necessary to insure their safety and well-being. We do not place our tiniest puppies into homes with children under the age of 12 years old.ccasionally we may have especially small puppies which will mature to 3 to 5lbs. We are VERY cautious and selective of the homes in which we place our tiniest puppies. These puppies can be very delicate and require a home that will provide the type of special care and supervision necessary to insure their safety and well-being. We do not place our tiniest puppies into homes with children under the age of 12 years oldnd selective of the homes in which we place our tiniest puppies. These puppies can be very delicate and require a home that will provide the type of special care and supervision necessary to insure their safety and well-being. We do not place our tiniest puppies into homes with children under the age of 12 years old


----------

